# Claire Weekes



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey all...have you read the books of Claire Weekes? They seem to be pretty helpful and talk about DP/DR.


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

I haven't myself but a friend said she found them helpful.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

PeterMe93 said:


> Hey all...have you read the books of Claire Weekes? They seem to be pretty helpful and talk about DP/DR.


i dont think they talk about dp/dr unless im mistaken.


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

She does talk about DP/DR.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

PeterMe93 said:


> She does talk about DP/DR.


In which book?


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hope and Help for Your Nerves.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

A long time ago, before I had a more complete understanding of my mental health issues, a psychologist referred me to read Claire Weekes. In one of her books I read about "exploding head syndrome" which I had experienced but did not understand. So, that solved a mystery for me. But Claire Weekes would be one of a long list of psycho social "experts" who were big on recognizing and reiterating symptoms, but short and vague on offering solutions. Still, at that point I was happy to find someone who at least recognized and validated the symptoms I was experiencing. Later, I would find more meaningful answers on the web. In surfing for answers, I found myself off the beaten path reading case historys and abstracts from medical journals, but I ultimately found the answers that applied to me. The Internet is the greatest invention in the history of mankind, IMHO.


----------

